# My goats love fir trees



## DIY (Feb 16, 2011)

Hey all. New here, and new to pack goats. Our goats loved eating the old Christmas trees, and fir limb trimmings. My question is if it is bad for them, or O.K.? 


Thanks


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

My goat stays very healthy on fir trees.


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

Hello,

it's healthy and good for them. If you give them christmas trees, make sure that they are untreated and nothing of the decoration is left on the tree. Our goats prefer the fir trees that grow wild over the cultivated christmas trees.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

I got a truckload of trimmed branches and stumps from the Xmas tree lot when they were done. The boys love it.


----------



## DIY (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks for the info. You'll probably get tired of my questions from now until September.


----------



## AACmama (Jul 29, 2010)

Our boys can't seem to get enough fir! We have fir and cedar trees dotting our pasture and they go crazy for the fir boughs. They've trimmed all our fir trees 6 ft from the ground (which they dance on their hind legs to reach), much as cows do (though I haven't ever seen cows doing the goat dance. Could be scary!).

We haven't seen any kind of digestive upstet form the fir, thankfully.

Rose-Marie and the Saanen boys,
Western Washington


----------

